# Solved: Sony VAIO



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

I purchased a sony vaio today, but like all laptops it comes with no discs for the hardware and any other needed discs, so my question is there a way to get the drivers off the running laptop, along with the biometric software installed and everything else even the os itself? (i remember reading about in pc world but cannot find the issue) can anyone please help?


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi!

Well, first of all, your computer either came with all the disc that are needed or you have a program on the computer that is designed to create these CDs or DVDs. A lot of manufacturers have been doing this for a few years now and I am sure Sony is the same.

If you didn&#8217;t get CDs or DVDs with the system, then look through all of your PROGRAMS and see if you can find a program, probably under Sony or something like that.

They have to provide you either CDs/DVDs or the ability to create them.

Sorry I couldn&#8217;t give you exact details, but I don&#8217;t work with Sony&#8217;s very often.


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I did take a look around and I found the most relevant program close to back up. That was the VAIO Backup Utility, but the problem is that it only backups folders and files, such as photos, documents and so forth but not the actual drivers themselves. Perhaps there is a software that can do this?

I have searched on the sony website, but I cannot find my mode which is "VGN-BX640P" there is no BX series on it and search doesn't produce anything. Please help.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If the machine is working well with no errors, do some routine maintenance such as clearing the browser cache, deleting the cookies and history, temporary files, etc. and while the drive is "clean" buy a copy of Acronis True Image and image your drive.

http://www.acronis.com/homecomputing/products/trueimage/

You can buy the program cheaper from a company such as www.newegg.com but on the above link you can download a user guide and you can also download a free trial.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There will be a complete set of Windows installation files on a hidden partition.

As above most makers also provide a utility to make a backup of this partition to DVD, perhaps not all do.

The hidden partition is useless if the HDD dies, hence the excellent advice to use Acronis Drive Image.


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello,

Here is the information that I found for you on Sony VAIO.

"Create a Recovery Media Kit (a set of system restore CDS or DVDs) using the VAIO Recovery Wizard provided with the computer's original factory-installed software"

So, the application is definitely called VAIO Recovery Wizard. That's the one you are looking for.

It also states this too….

If your computer does not have the ability to create the discs or if you are unable to locate the original restore discs that shipped with some VAIO computers, contact Sony at 800-488-SONY (7669) or visit the Sony Online Support Web site (http://www.sony.com/pcsupport) to purchase a set of system restore CDs or DVDs.

Here is a link to your products driver and software page:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-swu.pl?mdl=VGNBX640P&LOC=3

I'm still trying to find you more details, maybe I can find out where the Recovery Wizard is installed.

Hope this helps a little!

Thanks!

Shane


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you very much for all the help and advice. Also thanks for the software/driver download link, its what i been looking for!


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

NUM..

Please mark the thread as solved. Thank you!


----------



## ppeacock (Sep 26, 2007)

In case anyone still wants to know, the Vaio Recovery Wizard is located in the Control Panel.


----------

